
Year Aniversary of “Killdozer” - sojournerc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Heemeyer
======
eesmith
"Killdozer!" is a Theodore Sturgeon short story published in November 1944.
That's what I thought this link would be about, and was therefore confused for
the first paragraph.

Instead, this link is about Marvin John Heemeyer who went on a rampage with a
modified bulldozer then committed suicide. The bulldozer garnered the nickname
"Killdozer" after the aforementioned Sturgeon story.

I guess it's increasingly commonplace these days to link to Wikipedia entries
via a description of what piqued the submitter's interest, rather than the
actual title, which in this case is "Marvin Heemeyer". But it's rather
annoying to this mislead reader.

